# Neuer MTB-Verein im Schwarzwald-Baar-Kreis



## Oetti03 (22. September 2008)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich möchte Euch gerne auf unseren neuen Verein aufmerksam machen:

Zum Beginn dieser Saison haben wir, zusammen mit dem Ski Club Villingen, eine MTB-Abteilung aus der Taufe gehoben!! 
Da der Strukturaufbau, die Trikotbeschaffung und der Homepagebau leider länger dauerten als geplant, kann ich Euch erst jetzt zum Ende der Saison hin informieren!

Unsere MTB-Abteilung ist als eine weitere Abteilung in den Ski Club Villingen integriert. So kann man ab sofort neben alpinen und nordischen Skisport auch Radsport in unserem Verein ausüben. Schwerpunkt bildet momentan das MTB. Rennradfahrer sind aber auch jederzeit willkommen. Der Gesamtverein hat ca 600 Mitglieder. Die Radsport-Abteilung kann auf knappe 30 "Aktive" zurückgreifen. 







Wir sind Mitglied im Badischen Sportbund und im Badischen Radsportverband! Daher steht auch dem Lizenzsport nichts im Wege! 

Von der Struktur her wird es 3 "Teams" geben. Ein Rennteam, ein Hobbyteam und ein Juniorteam. Die Teams sind momentan im Aufbau und es fehlt vorallem im Renn- und Juniorbereich an Fahrern!! 

Schaut doch einfach mal auf unserer Homepage vorbei: www.scvillingen.de oder direkt www.scvillingen.de/rad

Wer sich gerne anschließen würde, sei herzlich willkommen! Wir sind vorallem auf der Suche nach ambitionierten Rennfahrern und Jugendlichen. (Allerdings muss ich gleich vorweg sagen, dass es aufgrund unserer momentanen Personalsituation noch kein Jugendtraining gibt. Für die kommende Saison sind wir aber bereits am Planen.) Aber auch alle anderen Biker sind willkommen. Auch neue Ideengeber und "Macher" sind gerne gesehen...

Wer also Lust bekommen hat mal mit uns zu fahren, der kann sich gerne vorab mit mir in Verbindung setzen oder einfach mal bei uns vorbei schauen!

Sportliche Grüße,

Kai
-Sportwart Radabteilung-


----------



## sash73 (12. Oktober 2008)

Bin dabeiin nem geilen Raceteamsuper Kaifreue mich in diesem neuen Verein zu starten

grüße sash


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oetti03 (12. Oktober 2008)

Prima! Herzlich willkommen. Du meldest Dich dann wegen dem Lizenzantrag!?

@all,

wir sind nach wie vor auf der Suche nach ambitionierten Fahrern und Fahrerinnen aller Altersstufen fürs Rennteam!!

Was können wir Euch bieten?

- Lizenzen 
- Kosten für die Lizenzen übernimmt der Verein
- bezuschusste Trikots und Hosen (für Jugendfahrer U18 günstiger)
- Bus um gemeinsam zu den Rennen zu fahren

Was erwarten wir?

- Einsatz und Spaß
- (aktive Mitarbeit beim Aufbau der Strukturen)

Was wir derzeit leider noch nicht haben:

- Trainer
- strukturiertes Training
- materielle Unterstützung (Bikes, Parts, etc...)

Wer also ambitionierten Radsport betreiben möchte, egal ob mit oder ohne Lizenz, sei herzlich eingeladen sich uns anuzschließen. Mit wachsender Fahrerzahl können wir bestimmt auch noch einige offene Punkte schließen...

Unser Hobbyteam freut sich ebenfalls über Zuwachs! Dazu nächstes Mal mehr.

Sportliche Grüße,

Kai


----------



## Oetti03 (26. März 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,

pünktlich zur neuen Saison haben wir unsere Homepage überarbeitet: www.scvillingen.de/rad

Und ab 17.4.2009 wird es auch ein Jugentraining geben! Nähere Infos bei mir oder auf der Page.

Wer Lust hat, sich an weiteren Diskussionen zu beteiligen: Ich habe in der Interessengemeinschaft "Villingen-Schwenningen" einen Vereinsthread gestartet: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/group.php?do=discuss&group=&discussionid=381

Wir freuen uns nach wie vor über Zuwachs! 

LG Kai


----------



## Deleted 133833 (4. Juni 2009)

hallo

gitbs hier radlerinnen aus rottweil und umgebung

meine freundin sucht jemand zum radeln

guß


----------

